# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  продам новую грязевую фрезу для авто-мойки Bosch Aquatac

## vabene

продам новую грязевую фрезу для авто-мойки Bosch Aquatac

цена 150 грн, торг

----------


## саша бракин

Можно пожалуйста фото,и контакты

----------


## vabene

в личке телефон

----------


## vabene

продам

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

продам новую грязевую фрезу для авто-мойки Bosch Aquatac

цена 180 грн

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

продам

----------


## vabene

продам

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

в продаже 
цена 200 грн

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

в продаже 
торг

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

в продаже 
цена 400 грн

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

продам

----------


## vabene

в продаже 
торг

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

ап

----------


## vabene

продам

----------


## vabene

в продаже

----------


## vabene

продам

----------

